
The Dire State of Rural Mental Health Care - atlasunshrugged
https://www.axios.com/rural-mental-health-care-montana-41fb2b48-f4c8-4027-9d56-9902d99db448.html
======
atlasunshrugged
Bloomberg article with more info but paywalled
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-15/the-
state...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-08-15/the-state-with-
the-highest-suicide-rate-desperately-needs-shrinks)

